# Finally pulled the trigger!



## BlueFalc0n (Jan 16, 2017)

After a lot of research, and visiting a local Shutzhund training area to speak with trainers and members, I'm so happy to announce the wife and I have solidified a pick. Coldwater Farm von Kaltwasser German Shepherd Dogs in North Carolina is the breeder who has some nice things said from happy clients here on these forums. 

"Allie vom Burmeister x Balto van Cootplein, IPO1 puppies arrived 1/25/17. 
Six males, (3 bi-color, 3 sable), two females, (1 sable, 1 bi-color). This litter will have tremendous potential for sport, but will have the stable temperament to be fine family companion dogs. Both parents are SV a-normal hips and normal elbows. Allie is the personal dog of Frans Slaman. She will compete for her IPO titles when she weans this litter."

This will be our first GSD and our first time with IPO training. Can't wait to bring Falcon home.

Thanks to all the knowledgeable members who have shared their knowledge and lessons learned to those of us who are new to the world of GSD.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Congratulations! Looking forward to seeing pictures!


----------



## squerly (Aug 3, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Congratulations!

Now, where are the pics? We love puppy pics around here.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

You will have fun with your puppy. Now the waiting begins.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

I often wonder if these small family kennels are better than the bigger ones.


----------



## girardid (Aug 13, 2015)

Julian G said:


> I often wonder if these small family kennels are better than the bigger ones.


i believe many small ones are at least on the same level as many big ones but there is plenty of garbage muddy the waters. Honestly there are not very many large scale kennels i would get my next dog from.


----------



## girardid (Aug 13, 2015)

are there any videos of that male working he has some serious stuff in some of his pedigree


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Julian G said:


> I often wonder if these small family kennels are better than the bigger ones.



I think in general - IF - IF IF IF - they know what they are doing - they are! 

Look at 5 or 7 gen of this male.....haus Ming really did some close breedings - there was a dog named Iroc haus Ming that I looked at 7 or 8 years ago....same pattern....more common in people doing KNPV than IPO I think.....

To the OP - I trust you are planning to work with the breeder (Frans?) with this pup!!!

Good Luck! Hope it all goes well!

Lee


----------



## squerly (Aug 3, 2008)

BlueFalc0n said:


> This will be our first GSD and our first time with IPO training.


I would soooo much like to get involved in IPO but unfortunately, I have no training and there is nowhere reasonably close around here. I wish you both the very best of luck.


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

wolfstraum said:


> I think in general - IF - IF IF IF - they know what they are doing - they are!
> 
> Look at 5 or 7 gen of this male.....haus Ming really did some close breedings - there was a dog named Iroc haus Ming that I looked at 7 or 8 years ago....same pattern....more common in people doing KNPV than IPO I think.....
> 
> ...


Can you recommend me some GSD breeders here in the states that breed KNPV dogs? My head is spinning.


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

girardid said:


> i believe many small ones are at least on the same level as many big ones but there is plenty of garbage muddy the waters. Honestly there are not very many large scale kennels i would get my next dog from.


If you were to, who would be on that short list? Because the kennel I'm most likely going with is kind of a large scale kennel.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Julian G said:


> Can you recommend me some GSD breeders here in the states that breed KNPV dogs? My head is spinning.



will PM you - not to highjack this thread




Lee


----------



## BlueFalc0n (Jan 16, 2017)

wolfstraum said:


> I think in general - IF - IF IF IF - they know what they are doing - they are!
> 
> Look at 5 or 7 gen of this male.....haus Ming really did some close breedings - there was a dog named Iroc haus Ming that I looked at 7 or 8 years ago....same pattern....more common in people doing KNPV than IPO I think.....
> 
> ...


Greensboro is a little far from my location but I do plan work with another trainer for Falcon's IPO training. 

No pictures of yet, pups are only a little over a week old. I'm going to drive up to check out the pups at the 4 week mark.


----------

